# Bialetti 6 cup Moka pot producing bitter/acrid coffee - help!



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

So recently I discovered this coffee which I was brewing while staying at my friend's place in Munich. Since I am now back in the UK she kindly sent me 2 big bags of it.

She has an unbranded 6 pot Moka pot and I'm using a Bialetti 6 cup. For some reason mine is overly bitter and the identical coffee tasted way better at her place.

I've noticed my Moka pot produces pretty bad flavours with other types of bean too. So I followed troubleshooting steps and have tried to look for what I could be doing wrong but so far haven't been able to solve it. Grinding more coarsely helped to a limited extent (using a Sboly grinder) - her grinder is manual and I've definitely gone coarser than what I was using there.

It is worth mentioning that I have a household water softener, but in theory this helps with being slightly better absorbing aromatics as well as stopping the formation of limescale in there. It certainly makes tea taste better.



I've tried fully cleaning it including removing any residues that were there, changing the gasket and cleaning up the flue and all parts.


I've tried using bottled water in case it was something to do with my softener.


I use water that is preheated in a kettle in the base to reduce the amount of time the coffee sees heat.


I've tried turning the temp on my gas hob to the absolute minimum.


So far I've been unable to solve the mystery. Would be grateful for any other ideas while I wait for a good deal on an espresso machine!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

In case this might help someone, this is what saved me! I did the cold water to stop the brewing technique as I was already doing everything else the same as in the video. Wow, what a difference! Got rid of that awful bitter flavour.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you for posting the above! I will give this a go. Mine needs a good clean for a start 🤣it's very neglected! I am going to start doing milk with a french press again too as it is so much easier than the steam wand and never fails.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

You're most welcome - I do find him very consistent in terms of opinions/advice/hacks! Ordered his book also. I have one of these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bialetti-Tutto-Crema-Frother-Black/dp/B06X9NYR94/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=bialetti+milk&qid=1614867826&sr=8-1

Just started on an espresso machine with a basic steam wand (Delonghi EC685). It's faster than using the tuttocrema.
I'm normally too lazy with the latter method because of the hassle of cleaning the mesh. It is a nice hack though!

I bought a Rancilio Silvia wand for the Delonghi, once I have 200 hours to work out how to fit it to my espresso machine I'll compare methods.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I've also got the Bialetti frother, but I find I get better results with the french press. I have had a bit of a mare with the steaming wand and my milky coffee has been a bit yuck (much lamenting on this forum in other threads 😂) so I am going back to more basic methods to see if I can figure out where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a French press gathering dust in a cupboard somewhere - crazy that a hack outperforms the purpose built Bialetti thing. I'll give it a try too!


----------

